# Need thoughts on tuning Genesis Bows for NASP



## dwagoner

would setup nock point maybe even or 1/8" high, but in between that. What arrows n fletching are being used?


----------



## kilramc

*Setting up Genisis Bow*

Archers are required to use the NASP 1820s with ~ 3 inch vanes. Archers shoot 2 or 3 fingers under or split finger. Just looking for ideas, thanks for reply!


----------



## mitchell

If you are confined to one shaft, and they are already cut to a specific length, then it looks like you would have to move draw weight up and down to compensate for different draw lengths?

In other words, can you set one bow up at say 25# at 27" draw, and then tune the shaft to the bow as best possible by changing the draw weight up and down or maybe the arrow length if that can be altered. If you ever get one tuned decently, then you could adjust for different draw lengths by altering poundage.

I am probably not helping much here, but thought I would at least take a stabb.


----------



## Bert Colwell

I don't think you will ever get great flight with numerous shooters using different shooting styles. 2 fingers over vs. 3 fingers will make the arrows fly significantly different, even with the same shooter. There are just too many variables to consider. If you can assign each shooter a specific bow, you can probably tune each bow to the shooter and style. I would think that would probably give you the best chance of success. Good luck!


----------



## Roskoe

I played with tuning my daughter's Genesis extensively. Never did really "get there", although arrow flight is good. A good drop away rest helps. But keeping them all on a paper plate at 25 yards is about as good as it gets. No danger of busting nocks.


----------



## skynight

I have a Genesis Pro that I play around with (used it to rehab after surgery). I bought the lightest spine arrows I could find and left them full length. They still are overspined. I do not get good flight after messing around with everything I can think of - but they still hit where I aim. In fact I shot my best score ever at our 3D league with my Genesis - kind of fun to beat everybody with my kiddie bow.


----------



## SpotShy

That's the biggest problem I see with the whole NASP program. Equipment can't be a one size fits all, it is contridictory to everything we know in archery. I understand what the program is trying to accomplish but too me it instills more bad habits with kids than it really does good outside of the getting kids involved concept, which I am all for. I coach archery for the county 4H and we inherit alot of NASP kids since the ones that stay interested have to find somewhere else to shoot archery after the short school program. The first thing I do when I get these kids with their own genesis bows is determine their draw length and install a drawstop on their bows. Then we search for a shaft that actually is spined for their set-up. It is amazing what we can do with these kids in a short period of time once they have a positive anchor point and a properly tuned set-up. 

There is not much you NASP coaches can do with what you have to work with. The bigger kids have an advantage due to the fact that they have the longer drawlengths and more often can shoot the higher poundage. I have two daughters shooting Mini's @ 19 & 20 inch draws & arround 12-14 pounds. I have had good luck with Easton 1214 aluminum shafts with the 45 grain points. My oldest daughter's shafts fletched with 2.5 inch razor feathers at 21.5" will shoot bullet holes through paper. Of course she shoots a release and her bow is equiped with a drawstop so she is actually pulling against a wall with a positive anchor.

The only thing you can really do is tweek poundage, nocking point, and centershot until you can find something that will provide consistancy. Good Luck!


----------



## AKRuss

I sort of agree with SpotShy, it's difficult for one arrow/one bow to fit everyone. However, it's a neat idea. I think the Genesis arrow is over spined, not that that will do you any good. Changing the nock height on a single cam bow with an idler wheel doesn't do much either. A clean release and good form is the bet remedy.


----------



## Roskoe

The only thing I like about the Genesis bow is that it is about the most unforgiving bow I have ever shot. So you have to have really good form just to keep them on the target at longer distances. Shoot this thing enough, and get reasonably proficient - you will be robin hooding with a top drawer bow.


----------



## kilramc

Good suggestion, we are working with draw weight. Have found the higher the better.


----------



## kilramc

Most of our archers have their own bows, some have a backup for nationals! We are trying to tune specific to each archer. Good suggestion.


----------



## kilramc

Spotshy is really close to the middle on this one. We have found much of what you say to be true. We are coaching post classroom. Most of the kids come to us needing quite a bit of work but it is really gratifying to see them excel. Thanks for your input and solidifying my opinions.


----------



## kilramc

Roskoe is also right, good form may be more important than perfect tuning in this case. Appreciate the comment.


----------



## mach x

I have been fortunate to help with the Dawes Middle School NASP program in Lincoln Nebraska, they won the first two nationals. If I am remembering right off the NASP Instructor test, are the kids not required to shoot 3 fingers under? I was told by the coach there was a young man that did shoot a perfect score last year.


----------

